# Standardbred Canter Critique *VIDEO*



## equineangel91 (Oct 8, 2008)

A FEW CANTER STILLS


----------



## equineangel91 (Oct 8, 2008)

A FEW JUMP SHOTS
PLEASE CRITIQUE










HERE HE SUPER DUPER OVER JUMPS

























(HE TOOK OFF TOO CLOSE AND CLIPPED THE RAIL)


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

Ok, I am going to be of no help. I checked it out because I love SBs. Also, now that I've seen, you must get the second canter shot cropped and framed. Its an awesome shot!


----------



## equineangel91 (Oct 8, 2008)

well thankyou so much
He really LOVES to run
As you can see he loves to get his energy out in the beginning


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

The first thing that I notice is that when he jumps, he is hanging one leg. IDK if that is the correct term but he seems to have one knee a lot lower over the jumps and doesn't seem to know to pick them up together yet. He is definitely not afraid to reach under himself with his back legs, is he? LOL. Most of what I have experience with is the stock type horses (non-gaited) so I won't critique his movement except to say that his lope just looks odd. Now before you start thinking I mean that in a bad way, I am used to seeing QH, TB, Mustangs, etc. He just that he moves different than horses I am used to seeing. He seems to lope really smooth and will certainly cover the ground.  I would like to see him more collected and supple to bit pressure but that will come with time. Get the impulsion down and you can collect it later. He looks really good. Congrats. He is a beautiful boy.


----------



## equineangel91 (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks a lot
I dont take offense at all. He is an ex trotter, and many standardbreds brought off the track never actually learn to canter, it takes training. As for his jumping, He does have a tendency to do that with his leg, but he usually gets a nice bascule and tucks his back legs just fine. One reason his leg may be hanging is because these jumps were taken from the trot and not the canter


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Ah, that explains it. You have done very well and should be proud. He is a beauty and seems really sweet.


----------



## equineangel91 (Oct 8, 2008)

smrobs said:


> Ah, that explains it. You have done very well and should be proud. He is a beauty and seems really sweet.


Thankyou VERY much. I had to do it all on my own, never had a trainer, i plan to go into horse training myself, so thanks for the compliment


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

My friend has an ex-trotter, and hers has that super-pony jump too! haha! Keep up the good work


----------



## equineangel91 (Oct 8, 2008)

haha yes he is famous for over jumpin =P


----------



## cherriebark (Apr 9, 2008)

I have a standardbred, he is amazing. Kudos to you for owning this wonderful breed.

Well, my critique I am going to be blunt. You need to sit back in the saddle, stop hunching your back, get your shoulders back. You are throwing your weight forward and it is causing him to lean on his forehand. You will never get him collected if you don't get your pockets back in the saddle and move with the horse instead of perching up there. Jumping as well, you have what my trainer would call a "turtle back". Get those shoulders back! It will do wonders for you and your horse. Sit back, slow him down, half halt and MAKE him use that butt. He is strung out and he's just throwing his weight forward instead of driving from the hind. How much canter work on the lunge have you done with him? It is absolutely essential, esspecially with this breed, to master both leads on the lunge, and get collected on the lunge before you try to canter on his back and god forbid start jumping him. Lunge, lunge, lunge. Use side reins if you haven't to teach him to round his topline and drive from the hind, this will also build up his muscle so he can perform better under saddle. Remember that carrying your weight makes everything harder for him, so if you are teaching him something new it is best to do it without the extra weight until he knows what he's doing. The canter is partially about conformation, partially about rider performance, and a great deal about muscle conditioning. If he doesn't have the muscle to lift his back and use his hanches, he will get strung out like he is in the video. With his rider thrown forward and center of balance off, it's impossible for him to collect. Build his muscle on the lunge, evaluate your riding position, then work on mounted work. I know it's exciting to move forward with training a horse, but it's soooo important to master the basics before jumping forward. Work on collecting him at the trot, he's pretty strung out there too. His jumping will improve a lot when you can collect him properly. It's very difficult for a horse to get himself over jumps when he's strung out. When you're training, you don't want to ask him to do things (canter, jump) that are going to be too difficult for him due to his lack of collection and conditioning. 

You need to get your heels under your hips. To sit him properly and get him rounded, you should be able to draw an imaginary line through your hips to your heels. You also need to move your hands with his mouth. Especially your jumping. You are not giving much of a release and your reins are completely disorganized. Grabbing the mane is generally reserved for beginning students, if you are training a horse you absolutely need to know how to do a real release, don't grab the mane or lean on the neck, your weight will fall forward. Keep contact with your horse's mouth - you should be able to draw an imaginary line from your horses mouth to your elbow. Give as the horse jumps and come back as he lands, don't just throw your hands up there, grab mane and hope for the best. I think your horse has great potential, but you need to clean a lot of things up before you'll be ready for hunters. 

Hope I wasn't too harsh, I like people to be blunt with me on my riding, so I am blunt as well.

Good luck!


----------



## equineangel91 (Oct 8, 2008)

not harsh at all. I cant wait to post a new video. Like i said this was without his riser pad so the saddle fit was quite throwing. I'll be sure to do some more lunge work this weekend and I"ll be posting videos.
I have worked him in side reigns in the past. Not recently, since he's basically just come off of vacation. I'll definitely be posting some videos


----------



## cherriebark (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm glad my critique wasn't too harsh! When I ask for opinions on my riding, I like people to be really honest and I try to do the same. He's a beautiful horse and I can tell you have done a lot of work with him. Love to see another video! Good luck with your beautiful horse!


----------

